# Nodak HS football playoffs



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody go to any of the games today. I saw that the school i used to teach at Turtle Lake-Mercer pulled off the upset. Sounded like an exciting game. I also Napolean is still rolling into the semi's

9 man semis
Napolean vs Lakota? I think
TL-M vs Divide County

I don't remeber any of the other finals. What are you thoughts?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Divide County over TL in the semi's


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yep, bout that time of year. Hey norm, does Oakes still have a football team, back when we played ya, you tried to field a team, but struggled mightily!!! lol, I suppose you guys are playing that 9 man soccer game :lol: have a good one

Tator


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't play for Oakes. Played a little farther east. I am a coach here and we are turning it around.


----------

